# Ice fishing sled



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am just checking to see if anyone has an extra ice fishing sled or would be willing to sell one. I am just looking for a small used one.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a Jet Sled Jr. on KSL for $25 good luck


----------



## isisrider (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a medium home built sled that I am looking to sell, let me know if you are interested. It is made of plywood, has skis and hauls all of your gear inside.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't need one anymore...I got one for Christmas!


----------

